# Project Fiona – Razer takes a step closer to “making the concept a reality”



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Project Fiona – Razer takes a step closer to “making the concept a reality”*

Project Fiona, Razer’s gaming tablet, has gotten enough “likes” on Facebook for the firm to start “making the concept a reality.” 










This is according to Razer creative director, co-founder and CEO Min-Liang Tan, who asked the company’s fans on Facebook to “like” the project 10,000 times in order to make the prototype a reality and launch the product. 

“Earlier this year, we announced a concept design – Project Fiona: The World’s First Tablet Designed for PC Gamers,” said Tan. “We’ve been working on it since then and have narrowed down a couple of key concepts/designs. We would like to reach out to the community to see the level of interest before we actually launch it. 

“If you’d like to see Razer make the product that won “Best of CES” People’s Voice Award, then now’s your chance to let your voice be heard. We’d like to hear how you would like to design the actual tablet right here on the Razer Facebook Page, as well as take suggestions for specs, form factor, pricing, features etc.”

The goal was met within a day’s time so hopefully we’ll hear more on the “world’s first tablet designed for PC gamers,” soon. 

Project Fiona was first revealed at the Consumer Electronics Show in January, and boasts two analog stick paddles and the ability to run PC games natively.

Razer claims the tablet is capable of running current release PC games, and originally expected to start shipping the tablet before the end of the year for a little less than $1000. 

No word on whether the original release timeframe is still on schedule.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the tablet.


----------

